# Miles per gram of soot



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So this is a tuner or just a way to monitor what's going on?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Keithv153 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just a set of gauges


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Indeed it is just a set of gauges, but the "Power Level I" makes it look like it's tuned.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Diesel how big a unit is that? be great if you could get a small round gauge that you could mount somewhere an look like it belongs there.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Diesel how big a unit is that? be great if you could get a small round gauge that you could mount somewhere an look like it belongs there.


The Edge Insight CTS measures 4-7/8 x 2 x 7/8.

I am trying to find a good home for it. For now, I set it in the tray on the dash.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I had a chance to drive a few hundred miles. It averaged out to about 60 miles per gram of soot until it hit 19 grams, at which point it triggered a regen. After that, the first few grams came back fairly quickly, but once it hit 9 grams, it has remained there for 50 miles or so including some traffic. I am not sure at this point why I was able to go 150+ miles earlier, but then again I haven't cycled back through 13-14 grams yet.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow just priced one of those out. More than I had expected.

I would get one, just don't know where I would mount it.

I want to see how many grams are already in my cars system after a regen. Your other post on life expectancy of the DPF got my curious.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

diesel whats the regen on the bottom left ???


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

also which model # is this one I know they have a few different ones


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> diesel whats the regen on the bottom left ???


It is supposed to be a count of regens but it doesn't seem to work.



mr overkill said:


> also which model # is this one I know they have a few different ones


EDGE PRODUCTS Insight CTS Monitor 1996 & Newer OBDII Equipped Vehicles 83830 new


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> It is supposed to be a count of regens but it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> 
> 
> EDGE PRODUCTS Insight CTS Monitor 1996 & Newer OBDII Equipped Vehicles 83830 new


Do you have to buy the extra probe to get the EGT reading? If so, how difficult is it to install and where did you install it?


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Any more data on this? Just installed my scan gauge last week and soot seams to accumulate pretty quickly compared to your findings. From a trip on Saturday in the morning after a regen it was at 3 and then back up to 16 when arrived home this was at the most a 80 mile trip with about 4 stops for errands. 70% highway 30% city. 

Also # of completed regens is at 83 for 23,000 miles on the car which looks high compared to other members numbers.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

moes670 said:


> Any more data on this? Just installed my scan gauge last week and soot seams to accumulate pretty quickly compared to your findings. From a trip on Saturday in the morning after a regen it was at 3 and then back up to 16 when arrived home this was at the most a 80 mile trip with about 4 stops for errands. 70% highway 30% city.
> 
> Also # of completed regens is at 83 for 23,000 miles on the car which looks high compared to other members numbers.


The readings the vehicle gets from the sensors don't appear to be very accurate. I wouldn't put any faith in readings below 15 grams. Anything above 15 grams seems to be more accurate and anything above 20 should be noted as a regen could begin within the next 1-3 grams of accumulated soot. I find my regens typically occur around 22 grams.

As for your number of regens, 83 seems fair for 23,000 miles. I have about half your mileage and am at 22 regens. I drive my car very conservatively and if you drive more city or have a heavier foot, you may experience more regens. I'd say the amount you have for your mileage is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder if fuel quality can be related to soot accumulation?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I wonder if fuel quality can be related to soot accumulation?


Absolutely. Diesel bio fuels can cause larger amount of soot buildup. They don't burn as clean as regular diesel fuel.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

So far this is the data I have. Wife is the main driver so I would be speculating on driving habits but would say semi conservative. 

Livetrash 12,000? Miles 22 regens. Avg 545 miles between regens 
Plasticplant 52,500 Miles 109 regens. Avg 481 miles between regens
Myself 23,000 Miles 83 regens. Avg 277 miles between regens.

Hopefully others will chime in with some numbers. 

Will continue to monitor soot accumulation paying closer attention to 15 grams and above. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

moes670 said:


> So far this is the data I have. Wife is the main driver so I would be speculating on driving habits but would say semi conservative.
> 
> Livetrash 12,000? Miles 22 regens. Avg 545 miles between regens
> Plasticplant 52,500 Miles 109 regens. Avg 481 miles between regens
> ...


My average between regens is much lower than 545 miles. You can't just divide 12,000 by 22. That won't give you anything anywhere near accurate. As I mentioned, it all depends on how you drive. An average accumulation of soot isn't really a calculation that's accurate or worth anything as a value. The distance between my last 2 regens was about 140 miles. This distance also takes into account the fact that I did not complete a full regen on the highway. I tested out diesel's method of sitting in a lot holding the RPM's to 2000 to burn off some soot. He mentioned in another thread that the soot accumulated much faster than if a regen is completed at highway speeds.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is the number the scangauge reporting a total number of regens or just completed regens? It was my understanding that it was completed regens. If it is reporting total regens completed or not then yeah none of the above numbers are valid. 

I understand different driving conditions will change the amount of miles between regens. The numbers I posted are to give a quick reference over the life of different vehicles. Looking at the numbers it would be safe to say your completed regens happen half as often as mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

moes670 said:


> Any more data on this? Just installed my scan gauge last week and soot seams to accumulate pretty quickly compared to your findings. From a trip on Saturday in the morning after a regen it was at 3 and then back up to 16 when arrived home this was at the most a 80 mile trip with about 4 stops for errands. 70% highway 30% city.
> 
> Also # of completed regens is at 83 for 23,000 miles on the car which looks high compared to other members numbers.


Sometimes the soot accumulates very quickly, like 10 grams in 15 miles, and other times I have gone 750 miles on the same gram. My shortest observed regen was like 389 miles and my longest was about 1000. I need to enter the xgauge info to get my regen count. hope to do that soon.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes experienced the 10 grams in 15 miles yesterday. Car only made it another 100-110 miles before doing another regen this morning. Interval between the prior two regens was slightly better at 130-140 miles. 

Would really be courious to see your NCR numbers once you get the codes entered.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

moes670 said:


> Any more data on this? Just installed my scan gauge last week and soot seams to accumulate pretty quickly compared to your findings. From a trip on Saturday in the morning after a regen it was at 3 and then back up to 16 when arrived home this was at the most a 80 mile trip with about 4 stops for errands. 70% highway 30% city.
> 
> Also # of completed regens is at 83 for 23,000 miles on the car which looks high compared to other members numbers.


The number seems a little low for the miles...


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

diesel said:


> The number seems a little low for the miles...
> View attachment 160489


Does seem low but again if you have observed 1000 miles between regens in the past it is plausible. The fact that you have had so little issues makes it more believable. 

So far I have been in 3 times for a P0133. 2 times they replaced sensor this last time they just cleaned it. Latest time was combined with a P2463 (DPF Restriction-soot Accumulation) That time car gave the cleaning filter keep driving message at startup. Before I was able to even get it in gear light came on along with the reduced power message. 14 mile drive straight to the dealer for a manual regen. Tech said Soot mass was 50 grams!! No gauge at the time so no idea what the soot was the prior day.

Any advise on how to convince the dealer to inspect the EGR valve that others have indicated may be the cause of excessive soot?


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I installed my new Scan Gauge II Monday and it showed 6 regens, 17 soot grams towards the 7th regen, and the car had 6900 miles on it. Tuesday I went to Albuquerque and home on the Interstate. When I got home the soot grams were at 21. Today I took off on a 200 mile trip, all Interstate driving. The regen began at approximately 35 miles into the trip. The mileage was 7320 at the completion of the regen. It took 8 minutes and ended at 4 soot grams. At the end of the 200 mile trip, the soot grams were back up to 6.

I run my tires at 50 psi, and I am almost always on an Interstate at 76 to 78 mph. I use the best diesel I can buy (no Bio), with an advertised Cetane rating of at least 47. I have seen 60+ mpg on the DIC many times for the 50 mile loop and I am almost always in the mid-50 mpg range. I love this car so far, and from the view of DIESEL's odometer, I'll have it a long time. I have ordered a Vanity Plate saying "60MPGDZ".


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ask then nicely and offer them the reference material found on the relevant threads.


----------



## DizzyCruze (May 13, 2016)

I can say I've been having more and more regens also, at almost 5000 miles I'm at 22. I have tried talking to the dealer and they have said bad fuel, to add on equipment (Scanguage II), to no problems, to I am the problem. I have even spoke to a senior customer service representative and all I have got is frustration. I'm ready to start wrenching myself. Is there someone knowledgeable in GM to speak to before I start buying parts and wrenching? Thanks.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Considering all the insane stuff I go through, I average about 800 miles a regen. So something isn't right.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine can go from 200 to 250 in town to 800 on the highway. Even on highway it accumulate quickly then the last few grams drive long time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DizzyCruze said:


> I can say I've been having more and more regens also, at almost 5000 miles I'm at 22. I have tried talking to the dealer and they have said bad fuel, to add on equipment (Scanguage II), to no problems, to I am the problem. I have even spoke to a senior customer service representative and all I have got is frustration. I'm ready to start wrenching myself. Is there someone knowledgeable in GM to speak to before I start buying parts and wrenching? Thanks.


Welcome to the forum! Before you do anything - what exact oil are you running? Are you using biodiesel?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So is this thing like a Scan Gauge II on steroids?

I still want one of these things, in a round gauge form, so I can plop it in a ZZP A-Pillar.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

DizzyCruze said:


> I can say I've been having more and more regens also, at almost 5000 miles I'm at 22. I have tried talking to the dealer and they have said bad fuel, to add on equipment (Scanguage II), to no problems, to I am the problem. I have even spoke to a senior customer service representative and all I have got is frustration. I'm ready to start wrenching myself. Is there someone knowledgeable in GM to speak to before I start buying parts and wrenching? Thanks.



How can YOU be the problem??? Huh??? 

The Scan Gauge II is entirely " passive" and just "collects" information provided through the OBDII port. Same as when a car is getting emissions tested. 

I have the same mileage and have also been experiencing frequent regens. Only until recently was I able to source non-bio diesel, so I will run a few tanks of neat (non-bio) #2 diesel before determining what to do next. Obviously, numerous people are experiencing the same issue from what I am reading on here. @chevy customer service really needs to look into this issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> So is this thing like a Scan Gauge II on steroids?
> 
> I still want one of these things, in a round gauge form, so I can plop it in a ZZP A-Pillar.


Yeah and I chucked it for the Scangauge II. (Note the post date of the original post)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> How can YOU be the problem??? Huh???
> 
> The Scan Gauge II is entirely " passive" and just "collects" information provided through the OBDII port. Same as when a car is getting emissions tested.
> 
> I have the same mileage and have also been experiencing frequent regens. Only until recently was I able to source non-bio diesel, so I will run a few tanks of neat (non-bio) #2 diesel before determining what to do next. Obviously, numerous people are experiencing the same issue from what I am reading on here. @*chevy* customer service really needs to look into this issue.


I hooked up the Edge CTS to another car and it threw all sorts of CEL, so a "collection only" device doesn't always do simple collection. That being said, I've never had any such issues with my Scangauge II. By the way, I like your plate in your sig!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Yeah and I chucked it for the Scangauge II. (Note the post date of the original post)


Oh ****, for some reason I read that as 2016 (and the fact it was brought back from the dead a few posts before put it in my "New Posts" feed).


----------



## DizzyCruze (May 13, 2016)

As for fuel, nothing but regular diesel, no 
bio. I tried even changing stations, just in case I got a bad tank. It it frustrating to know things are not right, have a warranty, have knowledge in automotive industry, and still get nowhere. I am with you on the scanguage, technical support for GM didn't know what "add on equipment"I had, but it is at fault. Thanks for the welcome. I saw a post about possible EGR problem at fault, dose anyone know what is the cause? Thanks!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DizzyCruze said:


> As for fuel, nothing but regular diesel, no
> bio. I tried even changing stations, just in case I got a bad tank. It it frustrating to know things are not right, have a warranty, have knowledge in automotive industry, and still get nowhere. I am with you on the scanguage, technical support for GM didn't know what "add on equipment"I had, but it is at fault. Thanks for the welcome. I saw a post about possible EGR problem at fault, dose anyone know what is the cause? Thanks!


What oil are you running?


----------



## DizzyCruze (May 13, 2016)

Supposedly the dexos 2. I had the dealer change it under the 4 free oil changes


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DizzyCruze said:


> Supposedly the dexos 2. I had the dealer change it under the 4 free oil changes


Can you check your paperwork and post the part number of the oil they used?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am wondering about my regens. I had a regen yesterday, interrupted the regen to stop for lunch, then went back to work and the regen was complete when I got back to work. Drove home after work and ran a few errands, after regen was complete it was all city driving and a little joy ride on some country roads. I think I am at 15 grams of soot in like 50 miles. Last regen was all city driving and like 280 miles. No big deal. I guess what I am wondering is this, if you interrupt a regen it takes some driving to regenerate heat to get it going again, could it be possible that contributes to the DPF collecting more soot quicker? I know it shouldn't make a difference, next time I am going to keep driving when it regens and see if I don't collect so much soot so quickly. I would guess if I took a long trip again I would get 750 to 800 miles like I did last month.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am wondering about my regens. I had a regen yesterday, interrupted the regen to stop for lunch, then went back to work and the regen was complete when I got back to work. Drove home after work and ran a few errands, after regen was complete it was all city driving and a little joy ride on some country roads. I think I am at 15 grams of soot in like 50 miles. Last regen was all city driving and like 280 miles. No big deal. I guess what I am wondering is this, if you interrupt a regen it takes some driving to regenerate heat to get it going again, could it be possible that contributes to the DPF collecting more soot quicker? I know it shouldn't make a difference, next time I am going to keep driving when it regens and see if I don't collect so much soot so quickly. I would guess if I took a long trip again I would get 750 to 800 miles like I did last month.



I am still getting regens <100 miles between and one week ago had the firmware upgraded. Running my first tank of non-bio from Phillips 66, but it was doing this on bio too. 80%highway, 20%urban/suburban. Guess she's going back to dealer for another diagnosis. Regens stopping at 4 on SCIi and going to 22 before regen starts.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> I am still getting regens <100 miles between and one week ago had the firmware upgraded. Running my first tank of non-bio from Phillips 66, but it was doing this on bio too. 80%highway, 20%urban/suburban. Guess she's going back to dealer for another diagnosis. Regens stopping at 4 on SCIi and going to 22 before regen starts.



Not that it matters but do you know what your build month was? I think mine was 4/2015, mine was towards the end of production of the CTD.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Not that it matters but do you know what your build month was? I think mine was 4/2015, mine was towards the end of production of the CTD.


Dec 2014.....................


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am wondering about my regens. I had a regen yesterday, interrupted the regen to stop for lunch, then went back to work and the regen was complete when I got back to work. Drove home after work and ran a few errands, after regen was complete it was all city driving and a little joy ride on some country roads. I think I am at 15 grams of soot in like 50 miles. Last regen was all city driving and like 280 miles. No big deal. I guess what I am wondering is this, if you interrupt a regen it takes some driving to regenerate heat to get it going again, could it be possible that contributes to the DPF collecting more soot quicker? I know it shouldn't make a difference, next time I am going to keep driving when it regens and see if I don't collect so much soot so quickly. I would guess if I took a long trip again I would get 750 to 800 miles like I did last month.


I remember once when I did a regen without moving, the grams came up really quickly. You might be onto something. Interrupting them doesn't seem to have any effect.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...132874-regen-without-driving.html#post1982906


----------



## DizzyCruze (May 13, 2016)

Finally had the chance to check oil part#, 88865157. On the web it checked out as the dexos 2. I am somewhat surprised, the oil seems very dark and the tailpipe is actually somewhat sooty where before I could almost white glove it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DizzyCruze said:


> Finally had the chance to check oil part#, 88865157. On the web it checked out as the dexos 2. I am somewhat surprised, the oil seems very dark and the tailpipe is actually somewhat sooty where before I could almost white glove it.


Dark/black oil almost immediately after changing is normal. Tailpipe should still be relatively clean though.


----------

